# Help with Fauna selection



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I need everyone's help with livestock selection for my 75g planted tank. I can't seem to make up my mind about what type of fish I would like to have in the tank. I've narrowed it down to a few selections. The only livestock I am positive about so far is Amano Shrimp. I've narrowed the fish selection to:

South American with Altums and Rummy nose (will likely have to purchase these from an online source)

South American with Emperor Tetras and Black Neon Tetras (need to wait on Rob and Chris to breed these)

Tanganyikan Tank with Neolamprologus caudopunctatus and Julidichromis species of some type (need to either get these from Chris or order online)

Large School of Endlers (I have a small school already in a 10g tank)

The tank will eventually be set up with Java Ferns, Anubias, and other slow growing plants. I will keeps a few stems in there as an accent but want an easy to maintain tank for a change. Hardscape will consist of mainly Driftwood and maybe a small lamount of rockwork for moss. 

I'll set up a poll and would appreciate your votes


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I'd go with wild angels and rummy nose tetras, not the Altums. Then you might be able to get them to breed, which is always fun to watch. Unless you are planning on trying your hand at the Altum breeding impossibility?


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

Zapins is probably right. The Altums are difficult to keep alive although I know some guys that have done it for acouple of years. I do not know of anybody spawning them although it is likely that someone has. Be that as it may Altums are a challenge so be prepared for disaster.

The Angels and Rummies are neat and beautiful.

That is a decent tank and I think you are an experienced hobbyist so all of your choices are good and you probably will have a very nice tank. Watch out for the Altums though.

Most of the experienced folk have a tendency to mock the livebearers but aside from my Goldfish I like em. The only problem is trying to scoop out (or clean even 'cause they can be curious) the tank of all the fry.


----------



## bencozzy (Jun 2, 2006)

my vote is for Giradina metallicus and endlers with some freshwater shrimps.

or you could do a colony of a goodeid species.

i have a smallish red tailed goodeid colony in a 25g thats done "El Natural" with mainly crypts a few aponogetons and italian vals, no heater needed. its a very easy to maintain tank.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Not to butt in on SWOAPE's stuff, but .....

Go with altums & rummies. Seeing a group of altums in a well-planted tank is something that isn't easy to forget. Send vancat a PM. She's been keeping a group of altums for several months now in a 72g bowfront. You might have issues with altums and amanos though. They get big enough to snack on even a full-grown amano.

If I did altums & rummies I'd set up a biotype tank with S. American plant species. If you need a good internet source for altums send me a PM. I'm aware of one in particular that gets them in regularly enough to know what they need.


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

I DISAGREE with EVERYONE haha, of course I would!
Basically here's what I'd do:

-Emperor Tetras these will fulfill the mid to upper levels of water. 
-Neolamprologus Caudopunctatus 2 pairs large shells in the corners of the tank for them to breed
-Julidochromis Transcriptus Bemba get 4, hope for a pair and Stack about 6-8 pieces of slate with about 1/2" - 3/4" gaps between. On top of the slate, put a piece of rock with some Java Fern or anubias so you can justify taking up some floor space.

Considering Tetras are often like little piranhas, I'd say endlers would get munched to death.. but if you decide NOT to go with the emperors.. I'd say get about 50 endler males.. you may lose a FEW to the cichlids, but these usually just care about their fry.

Think outside the box! Cichlids should do well.. they adapt well


----------



## megasycophant (Oct 22, 2007)

Hmmm... wouldn't Altums, Angels, and Tanganyikans all consider the Amano shrimp tasty dietary supplements? I'm thinking about trying some shrimp with my Tanganyikans once I get them going, since they'll be on the smaller side, but I would think Altums and Angels would snap them up.


----------



## ohiodave (Nov 11, 2007)

I have to admit the Africans would look fantastic in a planted tank, just worry about the plants though. Are these two species easier on the plants or not dig like miners? Still like the Altums and Rummies though. Just put up a few tanks to house them all.:biggrin:


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

Matt,

After my experience with them, I'd advise caution with Altums. Don't plan on it unless you are willing to go with R/O water and baby them during a long period of adjustment. They are magnificent fish, but even more delicate than discus initially. You can gradually harden them off to tap water. The theory goes that after they adjust they are much easier to keep. You'll hear various stories, some people do well with them, but many don't. If you do go with Altums, I'd suggest a bigger or higher bodied tetra than rummies or they'll eventually become dinner.

Emperor tetras and black neons sound like a good idea, or alternatively, some Rasbora espei that will contrast better with the emperors. 10-12 congo tetras are a beautiful sight, they get big and are an active fish that schools and will take advantage of the space in a 75g. I like the sounds of N. caudopunctatus and Julies a lot and the plants you have in mind could take the higher PH. I won't say what I think of endlers. :thumbsdow 

-Russ


----------



## fishscale (Jul 25, 2007)

Altums and rummys would be amazing. However, the lowest price I've seen altums at are $35 a piece, and then you have to add shipping. They are certainly delicate and you will have to be carefuly, but I would be more concerned about everything else in the tank. Altums will most likely eat rummynose and will certainly eat every shrimp it can catch.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Here's another monkeywrench for ya. IME, Emperor Tetras are one of the most aggressive Tetras I have ever kept. Some how my group of ET's was all male, but 10 of them were kept with 6 Black Neon Tetras & 10 Black Skirt Tetras in a planted 75. After a few months, I started noticing the fins of all of the fish but a couple of the ET's were shredded or somewhat shredded. I blame the dominant ET's. I wonder if there were female ET's present if this still would have happened.

Also, for some reason should you need to do a large water change like 75%, the ET's start spazzing out, stirring up the substrate enough for green water soon to follow.

A small population of RCS managed to survive in this setup though.

I still haven't made up my mind if I like ET's or not yet.

My last attempt at breeding BNT's didn't pan out, so it will be a couple of months at the earliest before I will have any Tetras available. I'll probably do better with regular Neons. I have some Cherry Barbs though!


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

I've really enjoyed a group of 15 LaCorte's Emperor Tetras. Fascinating coloration and active, fun to watch fish. They do chase each other a lot, but I didn't have any problems with them nipping fins.

-Russ


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

I went w/ 2, though I'd probably get Congos before Emporers...


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Well I'm still voting for the cichlids! Matt c'mon over, you know when you see how my cichlids DON'T Kill the plants and are just cool... wait till you see julies breeding in the rocks! Plus the emperor tetras... very tempting huh . I also may have found a way to get some more cyprichromis locally, those would be cool as well.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Hmm, some Caudos, Julies and Cyps sound very tempting espeically if I don't have to pay shipping for any of them. I know how the Caudos will do without any rockwork in the tank, but how about the Julies and Cyps. Will they get along OK without the rocks?

It would definitely be either the Africans or Tetras. I don't want to mix the two in the same tank...I suppose I could live without Amano Shrimp in this tank too.


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

I'd be willing to bet you could keep the Amanos in with the Caudos and Cyps. The Julies will require some rocks, but not a whole lot.. that's what I was saying, make a little 6"x4" by 3" high slate stack and put some anubias on top.. that way it's not a "waste" of floor space... the julies will like that and spawn in there.

I'd mix Emperors with the cichlids... they'll look good.. there's a guy on GCAS who sells Emperors for pretty cheap.


----------

